# PROJECT NMZ



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

months?? it's not that big a boat. I just called it a boat, whoops. ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand Beavis is back.   I, for one, am looking forward to the tricking out of the Gheenoot.  For those who have witnessed the tricked out-ness that is Fishgazam, Modest Fisher, Costefishn't, and Whatever Tom C calls his boat you know that these lil' boats can go places few can.  (Was that enough butter for one post?)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What a Great Idea ! Riggin Is Time consuming and Expensive !

Hope to Post a full Pictorial on my Very simple Boat ... 

Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I am working with a local (to me) shop who have generously offer time, knowledge, space and material to really TRICK the NMZ out. 

We are working on a few details and will have a post up soon. EVERYTHING will be documented. This is going to be an exciting project boat that will showcase the right way to do things!

Cheers


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

How can I win this boat where are the regs and rules.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope to have details in about a month. I am working on some details I can not divulge yet. I will say that it's going to be easy to be in the pool from which winners are drawn.

I hope to have some really cool and exciting announcements... stay tuned!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> I hope to have details in about a month. I am working on some details I can not divulge yet. I will say that it's going to be easy to be in the pool from which winners are drawn.
> 
> I hope to have some really cool and exciting announcements... stay tuned!



Will I be included in that pool?
;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

you will have to opportunity to be added... ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> you will have to opportunity to be added...  ;D


is that an encrypted message?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

no


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I want this boat!.....lol


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> I want this boat!.....lol


Don't bother, she is coming home with me...... ;D


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jan,
Let me know if I can help with any ideas.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[split] [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1221141632][splithere][/link][splithere_end]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

ARE WE DONE FOR GOOD? :-/


----------

